# Eustachian Tube Function testing



## B Seyer (Mar 5, 2009)

Hi--A physician performs a Eustachian Tube Function test. This involves completing a baseline tympanogram, followed by wet swallow while the tympanic memberane is under positive pressure. After the swallow a second tympanogram is done. Finally, a third tympanogram is taken after the patient completes a valsalva maneuver.

Should this test be coded with 3 iterations of CPT 92567 or is there another code that should be used?

Thanks!
Beth


----------



## eroland (Mar 5, 2009)

Hi Beth, I work for an ENT group, and I spoke to my Audiologist about this. We thought just billing the 92567 with modifier -22 might work? You wouldn't be able to bill the code 3 separate times and recieve payment from the insurance companies.  With the -22 modifier you might need to provide documentation, but should increase your reimbursement.  This might be something to try. I hope this helps you.    Eileen


----------



## B Seyer (Mar 5, 2009)

Hi-I appreciate your help! I was wondering if an unlisted CPT code, 92700, would be more appropriate? Seems that this testing procedure must be fairly common?

Thanks-
Beth Seyer, CPC


----------

